# Unshared folder within shared folder - Windows File Sharing



## outermon (Jan 28, 2008)

^Topic^

Is it possible? If so, how can I do it for my external hard drive?

I have the whole external drive on shared. I want to make a private folder on the drive. I tried right clicking, choosing properties, and going to the Shared tab. The only problem is "Make This Folder Private" is grayed out and won't check.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

It's not a very good idea to share your entire drive. What would probably be a better idea would be to simply share a folder within the drive (and have the subfolders within that folder shared), which will leave the rest of the drive unshared.


----------



## outermon (Jan 28, 2008)

It's my media files external. Which i want the full thing shared throughout my network. Theres also quite a few things I can't move without it being a major pain, such as my iTunes library. I also have games installed on it, which, if I move the program files folder (I've already had this error with a few games) they stop working. Somehow, when Program Files is in the root of the drive where I've been having it, I can actually run the games over shared, so long as theres not too much activity over my network. I know lots of people say ot to share the whole drive, but I'm not a novice, I wouldn't share it if there was anything important on it right now that I want to keep protected. It's just that hard drives don't grow on trees, and should I have to, I want somewhere on the drive I can put unprotected files. Is there any way to make a partition without deleting the files on the drive? That could probably do it.


----------



## chronicsp (Feb 1, 2008)

what if you put a folder on the hard drive and moved the entire drive contents into that folder, and take out you're private files and put them into a separate folder and just share one folder?


----------

